# Can't wait for the Ibanez RG3XXV



## dres_x (Jun 19, 2012)

So I'll post these in the meantime 













Electric Guitars - RG3XXV | Ibanez guitars


RG2XXVs in case someone hasn't seen them yet 











Electric Guitars - RG2XXV | Ibanez guitars


----------



## jl-austin (Jun 19, 2012)

Dude!!!!

I want the RG3XXV in LB soooo bad!!! I am already bugging them to sell me one!

That Ibanez site says it has an ash body, that would be awesome..... as long as it is not a typo. I assumed basswood.


----------



## dres_x (Jun 19, 2012)

Unfortunately I think it's a typo...the page doesn't seem to be completed yet so yeah 

I'm just surprised they haven't announced anything yet! And the RG2XXVs are already showing in stores...wtf Ibanez tell me when I can give you my money! XD


----------



## xxvicarious (Jun 19, 2012)

Omggggg O_O MUST HAVE!
How much are these RG3XXV's gonna run?


----------



## dres_x (Jun 19, 2012)

No idea, but I'm guessing it'll be similar to the RG2XXVs which are $399 I think. They aren't even officially announced yet. :/ I hope they announce them both soon.


----------



## Blasphemer (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm totally getting a Candy Apple Red model


----------



## pushpull7 (Jun 19, 2012)

The 3xxv will likely be far more. They come with "real" dimarzios which means they are going to be "premium" priced I'd think.

Necks are too thick me thinks on the 3xxv. I'd have preferred an edge pro vs the edge zero II.


----------



## Mordacain (Jun 19, 2012)

chrisharbin said:


> The 3xxv will likely be far more. They come with "real" dimarzios which means they are going to be "premium" priced I'd think.
> 
> Necks are too thick me thinks on the 3xxv. I'd have preferred an edge pro vs the edge zero II.



I think the models will probably be around the $699-799 mark. These are still Indonesian made after all so they should match up with the price of other "high-end" Indo models with aftermarket pickups stock.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jun 19, 2012)

dres_x said:


> No idea, but I'm guessing it'll be similar to the RG2XXVs which are $399 I think. They aren't even officially announced yet. :/ I hope they announce them both soon.


I don't think so. I have the RGR465, which basically is the same model as the RG3XXV, just with the old EdgeIII trem. It came out in 2010 and was about 550+.


----------



## GhostsofAcid (Jun 19, 2012)

Mordacain said:


> I think the models will probably be around the $699-799 mark. These are still Indonesian made after all so they should match up with the price of other "high-end" Indo models with aftermarket pickups stock.



That's about where they will be I think. The X series guitars with stock dimarzios are about that much.

I would be all over these if they were prestige. Don't want another Indonesian Ibby 

I'm thinking about picking up an RG550 in a few weeks and getting an H/S pickguard made like that.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jun 19, 2012)

GhostsofAcid said:


> I would be all over these if they were prestige. Don't want another Indonesian Ibby


See, I bought the soda blue RGR465 as a backup originally and ended up being impressed by how well it was built. And especially about how awesome it sounded, even against some of my Prestiges. Now that it comes with the Edge Zero II, it'll be even better. I think I'll get the candy red one as a twin for my modded soda blue RGR.


----------



## GhostsofAcid (Jun 19, 2012)

shitsøn;3061333 said:


> See, I bought the soda blue RGR465 as a backup originally and ended up being impressed by how well it was built. And especially about how awesome it sounded, even against some of my Prestiges. Now that it comes with the Edge Zero II, it'll be even better. I think I'll get the candy red one as a twin for my modded soda blue RGR.



Yeah I've no doubt that they're great guitars but since older MIJ Ibanez's can be had for roughly the same price that's probably what I'll lean towards when I feel like getting a new axe. My Indonesian 7321 is a good guitar but it had its fair share of QC issues right out of the factory (Shoddy fretwork, bad wiring, etc). When these 3XXV's pop up used I may look for one because they look great and the stock dimarzios are a definite plus.


----------



## pushpull7 (Jun 19, 2012)

Mordacain said:


> I think the models will probably be around the $699-799 mark. These are still Indonesian made after all so they should match up with the price of other "high-end" Indo models with aftermarket pickups stock.



Could be. The anniversary models were 899 here, they are indo. I'd like to see a 6-799 price point


----------



## Mordacain (Jun 19, 2012)

chrisharbin said:


> Could be. The anniversary models were 899 here, they are indo. I'd like to see a 6-799 price point



Those anniversary models are from the Premium line, not standard production so unless you see a "PREMIUM" gracing the Ibanez logo, we shouldn't expect it to be that high.


----------



## jl-austin (Jun 19, 2012)

The RG2 sells for $499. I expect the RG3 will be around $599, American.


----------



## pushpull7 (Jun 19, 2012)

Mordacain said:


> Those anniversary models are from the Premium line, not standard production so unless you see a "PREMIUM" gracing the Ibanez logo, we shouldn't expect it to be that high.



I see.


----------



## bob123 (Jun 19, 2012)

I bet 549$.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jun 19, 2012)

Thank God my birthday is right around the corner. Next saturday. 

I'm getting one of those RG2xxv's in pink to be an opposite to my rg350m in blue


----------



## toiletstand (Jun 19, 2012)

!


----------



## Furtive Glance (Jun 19, 2012)

Pink and yellow strings on the 2XXs?


----------



## broj15 (Jun 19, 2012)

that blue RG3XXV would be amazing as a 7 string. I mean reverse headstock, maple board, and blue dot inlays? what's not to love.


----------



## thrashcomics (Jun 19, 2012)

we have a 2xxv in my store right now.


----------



## dres_x (Jun 19, 2012)

thrashcomics said:


> we have a 2xxv in my store right now.



And? review?


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jun 19, 2012)

thrashcomics said:


> we have a 2xxv in my store right now.




How much y'all selling it for?


----------



## Swyse (Jun 20, 2012)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> How much y'all selling it for?



the rg2xxvs are 499. I expect the 3 to be 599. It seems like the RG22xxv is just a RG350 with slightly different aesthetics. the rg3xxv (I would call it the RGR3xxv if it was me) looks like it will be cool, plus maybe since its more their normal paint maybe they wont have as many flaws.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 20, 2012)

...A new 7-string can wait...


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jun 20, 2012)

Ibanez never fails to impress me


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jun 20, 2012)

Swyse said:


> the rg2xxvs are 499. I expect the 3 to be 599. It seems like the RG22xxv is just a RG350 with slightly different aesthetics. the rg3xxv (I would call it the RGR3xxv if it was me) looks like it will be cool, plus maybe since its more their normal paint maybe they wont have as many flaws.




Well I was hoping it'd be like 399$ If i'm spending 499$ I might as well go with my first choice of a neon color. The Jackson SLXT in kawasabi green xD


----------



## thrashcomics (Jun 21, 2012)

dres_x said:


> And? review?



eh, they are a low end ibanez. not terrible but i am very spoiled by my rg550


----------



## DrBloodyJack (Jun 22, 2012)

pink RG2XXV makes my girlfriend cum faster then with me 
I love RGs with reverse headstock, and non-basswood reverse RG would make me very happy if it cost less then $1200


----------



## Joeseffel (Jun 22, 2012)

If there's one reverse headstock I really like, it's the Ibanez one. Nice to see it making a comeback on better models, even if just on a limited run.


----------



## Jakke (Aug 24, 2012)

Sorry for the bump, but instead of making a new thread, I figured I'd bump this one instead. Has anyone played the 3XXV yet? I have been wanting a more affordable six as a complement to my more expensive sevens, and that candy apple one really speaks to me


----------



## thrashcomics (Aug 24, 2012)

we have one at work as of tuesday. the red one. i will play it and shoot photos and post them this eveing.


----------



## SkweakyMuffin (Aug 24, 2012)

I got to play a candy apple red RG3XXV last week when I stopped by my local guitar center. I only ran it through one of the small Line 6 amps for about 20 minutes but it seemed like an alright guitar. On the plus side, even through the Line 6 the Dimarzios sounded crystal clear and perfect for metal or smooth fusion sounds courtesy of the Air Norton in the neck. As far as the construction of the guitar goes, it seemed rock solid. There were none of the finish issues I have seen on some of the reissue guitars I have tried this year. The only bad parts of the guitar for me were the setup and the fact that this definitely feels like an Indonesian made Ibanez. I've just never gelled with the neck profiles on the non prestige guitars so that combined with the mile high action the store had the guitar set for turned me off of it. Anyone who doesn't mind the Indonesian series guitars though should definitely give these a try. They definitely look the part of an 80's metal machine.


----------

